

Interactive map of rivers in the US styled by real-time rainfall - andrewxhill
http://team.cartodb.com/u/andrew/viz/7f079314-7da0-11e4-8160-0e853d047bba/embed_map

======
gus_massa
Is it possible to add a layer with the main cities? Perhaps the state capitals
and a few big cities.

